# Arkansas trout trip



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Just returned from a month long trip to the Ozarks. Fishing was great and the weather was nice. Fished the Spring, Norfork and White rivers. Hot flies this trip were soft hackles, eggs and black zebra midges. Also caught a few on dries, but the hatches were pretty short lived. This trip was more about quantity, not quality. Only caught a handful of bigger trout, but LOTS of stockers. Had our 4 year old granddaughter for a week and she had fun catching trout on the Spring river and Dry Run creek (with a little help from Grandpa). Dry Run creek is at the Norfork fish hatchery and is a great place to get kids involved in fly fishing. It's catch and release and only kids under 15 and handicapped people can fish there.

Here's a link to video of her playing one on the Spring river;





Rainbow from the Spring river









Brown from the White river









Granddaughter with a trout from Dry Run creek (she caught 6 in an hour)









Young fella next to us caught this nice cutthroat at Dry Run. He was mucho excited!


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Good job grandpa!


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful fishing. Makes me miss the close access I used to have to trout fishing.


----------

